# Revs to 2000 RPM while in idle ENGINE HELP!



## ogmaximaboy90 (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi,

I just purchased a 1999 Maxima, four door, automatic, 6 cly. I'm having problems with the engine. It starts up fine, but while it's running, it will shoot up to between 1500-2000 RPM on it's own without me giving it any gas at all. It will continue to do this as I drive it. I drove almost 4 miles without giving it any gas at all. I can smell the oil burning and it smells really bad.

A little more about the car... it sat for about a year and a half prior to my purchasing it and driving it. It has rust on the body but underneath looks pretty good- except for a hole that's leaking some sort of fluid. Sorry, I'm really not a car guy.

I'm afraid I might have a blown head gasket or worse. Any ideas on what the problem could be? Anyone have a similar problem? Any possible solutions?

Any help would be greatly appreciated!!! Thanks. 

---- Luis


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I would start with checking for any codes..., check for bad/dirty connections including throttle linkage(airflow meter dirty?), might consider a tune up etc


----------



## Rob_themechanic1 (Oct 1, 2014)

Could be a vacuum leak pulling too much air. is the oil burning out of the tail pipe or does it smell like it is burning from the engine bay? If its coming from the engine bay oil could be dripping onto the exhaust or on another hot surface causing the smell. Get the throttle body cleaned and also the Idle air control valve.


----------

